# Texas music



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)

With the flooding down on the Gulf, Texas has been on my mind. Thought I would highlight some of my favorites from that neck of the woods. Chime in with yours.


----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


>


----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)

More blues.


----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)

And the man who started the whole rock and roll thing.


----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


>


----------



## too larry (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Sep 4, 2017)

Bob beat me to the punch, but here's a follow-up.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Bob beat me to the punch, but here's a follow-up.


I really like this sound check. Like the Dead, a SRV soundcheck was often as good or better than the show.


----------



## morvis (Sep 9, 2017)

\m/ Texas


----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2017)

Wavels said:


>


Thanks. First time I had heard those guys.


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't recall seeing these guys on the list, yet.
The first time I saw this was while tripping long ago. Do you think it had an impact?  
Oh those Butthole Surfers. Always fucking with people's heads.


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> I don't recall seeing these guys on the list, yet.
> The first time I saw this was while tripping long ago. Do you think it had an impact?
> Oh those Butthole Surfers. Always fucking with people's heads.


I have this one in my collection, but didn't realize they were a TX band.


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2017)

These guys were 20% Texans. You can't miss the Roy parts.


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 16, 2017)

This might be a little hard for some, but they are from Lubbock, TX.
Originally called REO Speedealer, they had to shorten the name because some rock stars got upset...*ahem.*
An old foreman of mine (who was a punk bassist on the side) turned me on to them.


----------



## too larry (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2017)

Since this is the last day of summer, I figured I had better get this one in here now.


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

This Texan is easier on the eyes, and to some, the ears.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

Alright, I proved there were other folks in Texas. Now back to the good stuff.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)

injinji said:


>


That is some funny shit. I had read about this song, but never heard it. Thanks.


----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## organitron (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2018)

"You'll be glad every night, because you treated her right."


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

Sir Doug Sahm, Freddy Fender, Luis Ortega, Augie Meyers, and "Flaquito" Jimenez et al.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


I love those guys. Not many realize where psychedelic music started.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## CalmAnSense (Nov 8, 2018)

A true Texas music legend...rest in peace, Blaze...


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)

I just saw where Charlie has retired from music. Went under the knife, something went wrong and it messed up his singing. Man that sucks.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)

I know I've posted this a lot, but I really like it.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)

Another cut.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

Little Joe and Mingo Saldivar join Valeria and son for an epic grouping of legends.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 16, 2018)

CalmAnSense said:


> A true Texas music legend...rest in peace, Blaze...


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

Hef can't dance. Howard Stern is worse.


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2018)

Ring of Fire - bilingual version


----------



## too larry (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

Sir Doug doing 'Mick'


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Sir Doug doing 'Mick'


Those guys look like if they saw the Texas sun they would burn to a crisp. There is no doubt they are night people.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## canpies (Jan 3, 2019)

*Badass* *rockin*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 25, 2019)

TGIF


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2019)

He was a Kentuckian / Floridian that loved to play in Texas.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2019)

Wowee wow wow y wow @ 3:08 !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2019)




----------

